# stoeger topic #2 O/U



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Having a problem with my O/U. I will fire the bottom barrel and the trigger will not reset and the safety pops on. once i click the safety off again it will fire top barrel what the heck is the problem anyone know??


----------

